# Rotweiler puppy or youth wanted.



## sean21686 (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi people,

I'm on the look out for a rotweiler puppy or youth. I was initially looking out for a husky but taking care of one may get difficult and have got my eyes on the rotweiler. Please PM me.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

If I'm not mistaken, pitbulls and rotweilers are banned breeds in Dubai. Huskies should not be tortured with this weather either.

If you're a dog lover and are looking to adopt, why don't you get in touch with K9 friends? There is a pet show coming up and they usually have a show of pets that need to be adopted, maybe you should look into that option.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Sorry, I think the show is over already, don't have the dates but know its in Feb sometime.


----------



## sean21686 (Dec 4, 2010)

Hey Pamela, I have met some owners of pitbulls and rotweilers at the dog show. But they were gifted to them or adopted. So they could not tell me how to go about it. All they knew was that the dog came from Russia.


----------



## sean21686 (Dec 4, 2010)

I have looked up the K9 website and did not find a dog I want to adopt. All are the standard breeds. I have got my eyes on the cute puppies the Arab girl was carrying with her. So I need the rotweiler itself. ;-)


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Rottweilers are great dogs but they are also very stubborn dominant dogs. They are dogs that will tend to need alot of long type walks, mutliple times a day. A short walk is not going to cut it with a rotti. They can be destructive if they are not given a job to do. They are a protective breed and that instinct can not be trained out of them. Glad to see the husky seems to be decided against. They are a double coated dog breed that does horribly in the heat. Rotti is still a dog that is for very few people. Please do your research and learn about the breed. 

Also, keep in mind because they are big, when you leave, you will be looking at 4k to 5k or so to ship them 'home' if you do it yourself, 7 to 8k if you use a service.

If you saw them at the dog show, not sure why you didnt discuss it with the people showing


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

It makes me sad every time I see a husky in Dubai


----------



## sean21686 (Dec 4, 2010)

Hey Jinxy, thanks for the reply. I did try to discuss with people who I met. Unfortunately, the ones I asked had no clue what they were doing. They just had it as a status symbol or something good to have.

And yes they are stubborn just like me. I enjoy long walks so rotties would do just fine with me.

I love the husky as much as the rottie. But they won't be able to bear the heat and I don't want to put them through the suffering.


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

Keep in mind that if you take on a rottie it will have to be leashed and muzzled = by law. Also bear in mind that if you decide that the upkeep, care and cost is more than you can handle or when you leave and you decide that "it's not in your budget" to take the dog with you, you will have a very hard time rehoming the dog. An animal is a commitment. Too many people take on animals as "pets" or "for company" when they come to Dubai and when it comes time to leave the animals are abandoned like garbage. Please think long and hard before you take on this responsibility.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

sean21686 said:


> Hey Jinxy, thanks for the reply. I did try to discuss with people who I met. Unfortunately, *the ones I asked had no clue what they were doing. They just had it as a status symbol or something good to have.* - How did you reach this conclusion? Did they tell you so? And if yes, is this why YOU have decided to look into the exact same breeds??
> 
> And yes they are stubborn just like me. I enjoy long walks so rotties would do just fine with me. - Where do you plan to walk your dog? Most of the places in Dubai do not allow pets.
> 
> I love the husky as much as the rottie. But they won't be able to bear the heat and I don't want to put them through the suffering.- None of the dogs here can bare the heat! This weather is not ideal for any dog type!


Now answer these questions:
1. Have you ever had a dog before?
2. Why do you want to get a dog?
3. Do you live in an apartment or a villa? If you live in an apartment, forget about getting a big dog, get a chihuaha!
4. Who is going to take care of the dog when you're at work all day?
5. A big dog usually needs at least 2 walks in a day or he needs a place to run around and play freely. Do you have the time to take your dog for 2 walks each day at least 45 minutes long and continue to do so for the next 12-14 years? Do you have a garden in your backyard where your dog can sit around and chew a bone or just run around?
6. Are you prepared for your electricity bill to go up 300% because the air-conditioning will be on all day for your dog, especially during summer?
7. Can you afford to feed a big dog? Dog food is NOT cheap in Dubai!

Dogs need constant care which a lot of people do not realise at the time of getting one. Like Sunset has pointed out, it's a huge responsibility. Just because you saw some Arab girl with a couple of cute puppies at a Dog Show doesn't mean you should go get one for yourself. That Arab girl probably has 3 different dog sitters cleaning up after the dog's poop and taking care of the dog 24/7!


----------



## sean21686 (Dec 4, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Now answer these questions:
> 1. Have you ever had a dog before? Yes a pug
> 2. Why do you want to get a dog? Need a companion for my evening walk
> 3. Do you live in an apartment or a villa? If you live in an apartment, forget about getting a big dog, get a chihuaha! Apartment, Its better not to get a dog than getting a chihu
> ...


Don't worry I will take good care of my boy.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Here you go: gulfnews : Banned dogs list to come into effect

Rottweilers are banned in the UAE but I'm sure that's not going to stop you from doing what you want to do.

I hope your niece and nephew are old enough and big enough to take care of a rottweiler. The fact that you plan to get such a big dog and leave him/her in an apartment just says it all.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Before anyone wants to commit to having a puppy (especially a that will grow up into a BIG dog) while living internationally...

We adopted 2 Border Collie puppies when were living in Norway many years ago.

Since then, we have moved between 5 countries with various pet standards and import requirements. Some required quarantine (6-month), some had low-quality pet medical support, various temperature ranges, etc.

Unless you act like a irresponsible pet owner and just abandon a family member (which a pet really is) when you move, there will be high cost ($$$) to transport and lots of headache to prepare paper work. And depending where moving to/from, early preparations will be needed or the chance of moving to certain countries later on will be slim with lots of hassles.

When selecting a new home in a new country, you might have to make compromises to find one also suitable for the dog - especially one that needs lots of exercises. That might mean that you have to live further out from the city to get within the allowance for a house with yard, etc. It is not fair to the dog to keep him/her inside a tiny apartment while you are at work all day - the equivalent of you being in solitary confinement.

When going to vacation, or even just a short week-end trip, where you can't take the dog, arrangements must be made for someone to take care of them. That's not as simple as one thinks.

When they get older and weaker (which migh be years away), depending on the owners some options might be limited if you don't want to expose the dog to certain environments. They should be treated the same way you would expect for ourselves (when older) from someone you trust implicitly all your life.

We were lucky that our border collies lived years past their live expectancies and gave us lots of love, but it is a long-term commitment that sometimes people overlook when looking at the cute, furry puppy. We loved them dearly and always will, but we decided not to have dogs while living overseas for aforementioned reasons.

Your opinions may vary depending on how you feel about your pets.

To us, they are part of our family like our children. Dogs give unconditional love all their lives to their owners, and we can't imagine how someone can't feel the same about them.

Lastly, if deciding the type of dog by breed, be sure to look at the adults and not the puppies. All puppies are cute and adorable, but will not remain so for long... You might think you are equally stubborn, but wait until you are facing a 150lb/70kg all-muscle puppy with a mind of his own 

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Exactly... I do saint rescue at home and have picked up so many 10 to 14 month old pups (not just saints, but the saint pups pee me off the most) from people who couldnt believe how big they got, how much they slobbered, how much hair was all over their house, how much work they required, etc Then they would say, "But he was such a cute puppy" 

I really wanna bzatch slap people sometimes over dogs.


----------



## sean21686 (Dec 4, 2010)

I found the rottie pup cute but I fell for the adult rottie more than the puppy. I will be moving into a villa within four months.

More over, I will get some one to take good care of my boy while I'm away.

So I'm going to get my boy in no time


----------



## sean21686 (Dec 4, 2010)

Oh yes will put some pictures so you guys can see.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

sean21686 said:


> I found the rottie pup cute but I fell for the adult rottie more than the puppy. I will be moving into a villa within four months.
> 
> More over, I will get some one to take good care of my boy while I'm away.
> 
> So I'm going to get my boy in no time


So you'll happily buy a dog that is ILLEGAL in the UAE, has been imported illegally, with absolutely no idea what the history/parentage of the animal is?

I hope your "boy" gives you your comeuppance as it strikes me that you're incredibly arrogant and, not only will happily break the law, but will also brag about it.

I feel sorry for your "boy".


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> So you'll happily buy a dog that is ILLEGAL in the UAE, has been imported illegally, with absolutely no idea what the history/parentage of the animal is?
> 
> I hope your "boy" gives you your comeuppance as it strikes me that you're incredibly arrogant and, not only will happily break the law, but will also brag about it.
> 
> I feel sorry for your "boy".


My sentiments EXACTLY!


----------



## sean21686 (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm not really sure if it's illegal as the police dog squad had a rottie among the German shepherds.


----------



## MICK38 (Feb 5, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> My sentiments EXACTLY!


Couldnt agree more. Rotti's are indeed great dogs but require much in the way of time management. They are in no way ideal for someone who clearly has no idea what so ever about dogs. 

I am in the process of re-locating back to the ME from the US with my two dogs ( i got them from Baghdad) and know that it is very clear in the rules as to which dogs are allowed and which are not. Rottis are NOT allowed in the UAE. There would be nothing to stop them destroying an "illegal"dog at the airport and arresting the owner/importer (although i personally have no complaints about the latter course of action in this case !)


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

sean21686 said:


> I'm not really sure if it's illegal as the police dog squad had a rottie among the German shepherds.


Did you read pamela's link to Gulf news???



> In order to protect the public from animal diseases, the presence of following breeds of dogs is prohibited in residential areas, public places, markets and shopping centers from January 1, 2008.
> 
> Municipality prohibited list of dogs include
> 
> Rottweiler


But hey, if you want to argue that it's OK to have one because the police do, then go for it. Perhaps you should get a few guns, maybe an armoured car too, cos it must be legal, the police have them.

I'm amazed you managed to get a job here with the intelligence you're exhibiting here.


----------



## sean21686 (Dec 4, 2010)

As far as I'm concerned having a dog is brings in lots and lots of responsibility. More over I want to have a dog that I'm comfortable being with.

Someone said earlier that when you have a dog, the dog is treated like a member of the family. When am choosing a new member in my family I better choose him right.

Oh yes by the way did not realize owning a dog was rocket science. I did own a pug before but yes you can't make comparisons between a rottie and a pug.

So for now the search continues for my dog. 

As long as the dog is small I will keep him here in Dubai and when he grows up will take him back home where he will be quite happier than here.

So I would like to request you all to give me some tips so that I can take good care of the pup.


----------



## sean21686 (Dec 4, 2010)

Yes I read that. But it was talking about the fine. I'll surely get my dog. If I can't keep him here I'll take him to my home country where no questions on legality would be asked even if my pet was a tiger.


----------



## sean21686 (Dec 4, 2010)

By the way I found husky to be illegal as well. Strange to see that because K9 friends claimed that they often have huskies for adoption.

Why would K9 Friends try to find a home for an illegal dog? Or pay Aed 2000 per dog once in two weeks.

It appear that the gulf news report is probably not true.


----------



## MICK38 (Feb 5, 2011)

Stop the madness


----------



## sean21686 (Dec 4, 2010)

Well Andy I probably don't possess your kind of intelligence and yet have managed to find a job here. Surprisingly, worked for Dubai government and continuing to work for Abu Dhabi government.

The article talks about preventing spread of deadly diseases and that's the reason why these dogs are prohibited.

Well I want to point out that Dubai police have the rottie. Wont they spread the same disease? So Mr. Intelligent I would assume the article isn't true. As simple as that. I don't have to be graduated from AUD(though I did) to reach to that conclusion.


----------



## sean21686 (Dec 4, 2010)

An yes by the way I did not realize that in some western countries intelligence is measured on the basis of someones liking for dogs.

No wonder many dog owners manage to find jobs here so easily.


----------



## MICK38 (Feb 5, 2011)

So there !


----------



## sean21686 (Dec 4, 2010)

Mick38.

You are right. Since I don't have any clue as to how to get my rottie, I'm settling down for a German shepherd. When I find a rottie i will see what can be done.


----------



## MICK38 (Feb 5, 2011)

That that logic, and the fact that im coming to Dubai with two dogs, I must be the smartest man in the Middle East !


----------



## sean21686 (Dec 4, 2010)

So people I will be moving one of my friends shepherd home this weekend. For now I have got my answers ;-)

Will post new thread on the dog topic as i progress.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Sean, nobody wants to know what's going on in your life. As a regular on this forum, I've seen enough of your annoying little attention-seeking threads, including the one where you posted from your Iphone while you driving home on the Abu Dhabi - Dubai highway or when you wanted to know if anyone else is at Ravi's because you were eating there.

Needless to say, you've got your brains screwed on backwards and its very clear you have no idea what you're doing because you've changed your mind already and now want to get an alsatian. The small dog that you plan to bring will be big in 4 months! So you're basically getting a dog for 4 months and then plan to send him to your country? Why the **** bother even asking for advice about getting a dog in Dubai? Just get one in India.

You'll be pleased to know that there are government employees AND AUD faculty on this forum. I wonder how much of where you work and where you studied is actually true.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

It is not rocket science. 

You are, again, settling (because someone will just give you a dog it seems) on a double coated breed of dog. I know people have them here, but that doesnt mean that they should. The dog will need to stay indoors 8 months out of the year pretty much. Or you will need to build him an a/c little house of sorts... 

I do believe you have posted before that you are muslim. Where exactly is this dog going to stay? I had a dog I had to take in for someone who's neighbor called the cops on the dog. The police agreed that she should not keep the dog in an arabic neighborhood and told her to release the dog in the street (right then and there!!).  I assisted in that (thanks Andy). I hope you live in an western expat community. 

You have also picked a dog breed that is extremely intelligent and must be kept very busy. Shepherds have a tendency to chase their tales in circles if left in backyards or with nothing to do. Do a search. It is an issue that is easy to find. They, in a way, go nuts of boredom. 

You have also selected a breed that has a protective nature and if indeed breed right, will protect his property if it is a male, will protect its family if it is a female... So, when your niece and nephew (who you say are going to care for this dog) get in a little spat with the neighbor kid or the kid is running into his yard unannounced (as kids do), the dog should in fact jump up and bite the child. And thus, you hear of so many shepherds that have 'bitten' for what seems the smallest of things.  That is what it was bred to do. Protect. 

Germany shepherds are great dogs. I had one for 13 years and he was my best friend. I no longer will have one because he did in fact do his job very well... and I could not/can not have that around my brother's and sister's kids.


----------



## sean21686 (Dec 4, 2010)

Well Pam,

Not very sure if the attention seeking part. What in the world would I get by seeking attention from strangers.


----------



## sean21686 (Dec 4, 2010)

What I don't seem to understand is why everyone look at this so negatively? My while intention was to know how to go about getting one rather whether I should or not. I like a dog and wish to own him. Why are we having an issue when many of you would be having a dog yourself.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ok, so my last post may have been a little harsh and for that I apologise. However.....

1. You insist on getting a banned breed even though we have clearly told you that it is illegal. Nobody on this forum will give you advice on something that is against the law.

2. You first wanted a husky, then a rottweiler and now a german shepherd. The fact that you keep changing your mind means you haven't thought this through and just want to get a dog for the sake of getting a dog.

3. You first said that you live in an apartment and the dog will stay in the apartment with you. Now you say you're moving into a villa in 4 months....but....

4. You will send the dog back to your country if he gets big. All the dogs you are looking at will grow big in 4 months. So what's the point in saying that you're moving to a bigger house or that your niece and nephew are going to take care of him/her when you have made it clear that you're going to send him back to your country as soon as he's an adult?

5. You first said that K9 only had standard breeds which you were not interested in, then you say that K9 claims to have Huskies. If you've looked into it and can see that they have a husky, why don't you get yourself one? It's better rescuing a dog than getting a puppy that you're going to give away in a few months anyway!

Sean, you will not always like what you're reading on this forum simply because people will not always agree with your point of view. You clearly want us to tell you where you can get a banned breed of dog from in Dubai and no one will do that simply because it is illegal.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

K9 Friends, Dubai's Photos - Dogs Available For Adoption | Facebook

K9 Friends, Dubai's Photos - Dogs Available For Adoption | Facebook

K9 Friends, Dubai's Photos - Dogs Available For Adoption | Facebook

Thought I'd help you with your search so you know that we are not being negative. Here are some great dogs from K9 (German Shepherd cross, Pitbull cross and a lab cross) looking to be homed! Please look into the option of rescuing a dog before getting one illegally.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

MICK38 said:


> Stop the madness


This ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## sean21686 (Dec 4, 2010)

Hey Pam, at work now. Haven't been able to read through the links.

apologies accepted, but there was no need for it.
As per K9 they keep getting huskies but they don't have one for now.

I love big dogs in general. Every time I see one I go crazy like a little kid. I don't intend to get a dog illegally. Instead home one which is already here, which may be a prohibited dog.

Will write in detail later.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Can I nominate this for thread of the year or is it too early?


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Lita_Rulez said:


> The more I am reading this thread, the more I wonder :
> 
> What is your childhood trauma ?!?
> 
> ...




:hail: well summarised :clap2:


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

sean21686 said:


> Hey Pam, at work now. Haven't been able to read through the links.
> 
> apologies accepted, but there was no need for it.
> As per K9 they keep getting huskies but they don't have one for now.
> ...


Dont want to jump on the flaming you bandwagon, but, wtf would you want a prohibited dog? what is your reason? is it to be a bada$$ gangsta, hoodie,baggy a$$ jeans and a rottie? Surely the point of having a dog, nay responsibility is that you can take it out freely( well as much as you can here), how on earth can you take a prohibited dog out freely. 

You do know that you have to get the dog registered with the municipality and part of that process is to take the dog for registration. Think they may notice its prohibited. Dont tell us either a) you wont register it or b) you'll stick a false beard and sunglasses on the dog to disguise it.

Everyone has a right to own a pet, but with it goes responsibility and inteligence to understand the long term implications. Sean, buddy, your posts show that you dont have a fat lot of either. Ever thought of a goldfish?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Even a goldfish might die in the hands of a lot of people... !! 

I think enough information and advice has been provided to Sean (although he doesn't seem to be listening), so I'm closing this thread. Let's hope Mr. Sean here does the right thing.


----------

